# P. socolofi vs. P. sp. "acei"



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm just wondering what your opinions are on P. socolofi and Acei are. I can't really decide which one to go with for my mbuna set up (with L. caeruleus, C. afra & Synodontis of some sort). 

Personal experiences as well as things like availability, price, etc. are all useful. This will be my first cichlid setup (!). 

Thanks!


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*hmm*

Both are beautiful especially since both sexes share the same bright colouration in both species....

The Socolofi remain smaller than Acei, usually up to 4" only, while the Acei get up to 6" or more, but the Acei are less aggressive, so pros and cons to both... I'd probably get the Socolofi though since I love their powder blue colours, and the fact they don't get too big...


----------



## Dan The Man (Sep 15, 2013)

I have over 40 yellowtail ace and I absolutely love them. They are quite smart and certain ones will respond to their names. The 6" male I have will come to the surface for treat time when my wife calls "big blue". Very interactive with huge appetites. I also appreciate that they are not very aggressive with their own or other con specifics in the tank.


----------

